# Best window cleaner



## HYBRIDBOXER (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi, Im using autosmart gear just now.. find windows to be a carry on.. any amazing stuff out there.. olso what do you use to apply and take off?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Gtechniq G6


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm using the powermaxed glass cleaner & find it easy to use with great results, even removes dog snot etc with no problem lol


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

50 cal:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

+1 for g6


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Usually use Espuma Crystal Green.

Lately I've been using Power Maxed Glass Cleaner.

Use the Dodo Juice Mint Merkin cloths to apply and remove.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

White vinegar in a spray bottle, we the E-cloth for glass, can't beat it IMO


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Another one for g6. 
Great stuff


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Caledoniandream said:


> White vinegar in a spray bottle, we the E-cloth for glass, can't beat it IMO


This, so many uses around the home as well.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> This, so many uses around the home as well.


Does it not smell awful?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Rollini said:


> Does it not smell awful?


Not really, make sure you buy it from somewhere like a hardware shop and then you know you are getting the one used for cleaning.

Or buy a small bottle of IPA and mix some with distilled water


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Autosmart glass clear


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I have tried a few but still my favourite is 3M glass cleaner in a spray can - cuts through most grime and only costs a couple of quid a can (current can has lasted over a year, used on ave once a week)


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

Autosmart Glass Glow.


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Stoners and/or diluted IPA


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

autoglym fast glass, it also repels rain from your windows


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Auto Finesse Crystal - smear free every time


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

bunyarra said:


> Stoners and/or diluted IPA


Stoners Invisible Glass and CarChem Glass and Polish Cleaner


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Mattwilko92 said:


> Auto Finesse Crystal - smear free every time


That's because it's IPA and water with some blue colouring


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Mitchell&King clear is my go to glass cleaner ever time :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> That's because it's IPA and water with some blue colouring


Good idea I can make some up purple


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

3M glass cleaner for me. Works a treat and the big can lasts an age.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Might get shot down for this....

Aldi Power shot @ 79p, this weekend was giving the glasswork a deep clean, first hit with simoniz glass cleaning foam, clean but still some smears and water marks, then with a 33% IPA/water mix, better but not perfect then last but not least the Aldi stuff. absolutely spotless.

The rest of the car was done with that then


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I bought Stoners and find it leaves streaks no better than Mr Muscle Glass Cleaner.

AF Crystal I find works better for me so the Stoners is now redundant.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Stoner's for me,infact most times it's incorrect technique that's responsible for poor results,and not the product itself.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicely said sus...
A bad worker always blames the tools..
Makes you wonder though if they use the cheapo ones are they using too much or too little compared to the "designer mega expensive" stuff due to the price?????? And whetehre they would get the same results with the designer mega expensive stuff then claim that was crap too..


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

suspal said:


> Stoner's for me,infact most times it's incorrect technique that's responsible for poor results,and not the product itself.http://www.sherv.net/




What other technique is there for cleaning dirty glass other than spray and wipe off with a dedicated glass cloth?

Is there a different technique when using Stoners other than the instructions that it gives?


----------



## HYBRIDBOXER (Sep 15, 2014)

cheers lads.. whats AF stuff like.. a product ive never used but keep hearing good things.. I got auto brite polish a while ago.. used it once and wasn't ken. someone said to try a different technique so gan to try again on that one.. might try the AF glass cleaner tho..


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I find that wiping the windows with a damp leather and then drying with a clean microfibre cloth works well


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

HYBRIDBOXER said:


> cheers lads.. whats AF stuff like.. a product ive never used but keep hearing good things.. I got auto brite polish a while ago.. used it once and wasn't ken. someone said to try a different technique so gan to try again on that one.. might try the AF glass cleaner tho..


Just use an IPA and distilled water mix. You can make it yourself and will be a load cheaper and will do the same job.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I usualy use either g6 or stoners with a dodo juice glass microfribre. Both great and leave no marks or streaks. 
Personally I think the cloth you use is 90% of the battle


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

matty.h95 said:


> autoglym fast glass, it also repels rain from your windows


x1! Or diluted IPA


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

G6

Although I find that AG cream on the inside works much better at preventing fog.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

sonax is good for me


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I tend to use Meguiars concentrate, wipe the windows down and then run over them with a dab of glass polish just to eliminate any haziness or streaking. Unless they're sealed in which case just a weak Meguiars mix


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

matty.h95 said:


> autoglym fast glass, it also repels rain from your windows


+1 for Fast Glass


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> What other technique is there for cleaning dirty glass other than spray and wipe off with a dedicated glass cloth?
> 
> Is there a different technique when using Stoners other than the instructions that it gives?


Like the old saying go's,It's not what you got,It's how you use it.:lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Hammer.
Makes glass look invisible


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Fred down the road does a cracking job on my conservatory



Gtechniq g6


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

After using Cristal, Autoglym, polish and spray, Meguires, NXT, g6 and others I've forgotten about, :wall:
its Stoners for me. :speechles


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've tried loads of different products over the years and none have really impressed. Recently, however, I've found Glimmermann glass cleaner, and it is just amazing. There is a high alcohol content and it appears to cling really well to the glass. 

It's also useful go have perfectly clean microfibres, or alternatively a proper glass cloth - It makes a huge difference. 
Cooks


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

As does NOT doing it in direct sunlight on hot or warm glass


----------



## charlie33 (Apr 3, 2013)

What is IPA ?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

charlie33 said:


> What is IPA ?


Isopropyl alcohol


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Can any of you good people tell me the ratio of IPA to Distilled Water and what you use as a colorant if any.

Im about to become a novice chemist 

Thanks


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

:wave:

Any one help?

Please


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I used IPA today at 30% dilution and it worked very well indeed.

No smears and clean glass, can't fault it!!


----------

